# Samuel Adams Octoberfest



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

I bought a case from my local BJs. I highly recommend this beer. I usually stock up when it comes out :al :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

What does it taste like?


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

From the Samuel Adams website:
_
"The first thing you notice when pouring a glass of this seasonal beer is the color. Samuel Adams® Octoberfest has a rich, deep golden amber hue which itself is reflective of the season. Samuel Adams® Octoberfest is a malt lover's dream, masterfully blending together four roasts of barley to create a delicious harmony of sweet flavors including caramel and toffee. The beer is kept from being overly sweet by the elegant bitterness imparted by the German Noble hops. Samuel Adams® Octoberfest provides a wonderful transition from the lighter beers of summer to the winter's heartier brews."_

Buy a 6 pack and try it before plunging in to buy a case.


----------



## rusty pittis (Jun 8, 2007)

hmmmI am going to have to buy a 6 pack of that


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm in for 6. I enjoy the Boston Lager on occasion, but these types are right up my alley.


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

*LOVE THE OCTOBERFEST!!! :al*


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

This sounds damn good to me, I'll pick up a 6 pack ASAP! :al


----------



## Braxxy (Apr 1, 2005)

Oktoberfest is my favorite style of beer. If you are going to pick some up I recommend Spaten, the original and one of only 6 breweries allowed to serve beer in Munich during the festival.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Not a bad beer to have in New Branfels TX....on polka night with a damsel in with Tyrolian dress....:tu


----------



## Ace$nyper (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm a pretty big SA fan, but I think too many other good brews out this time a year to go with their oktoberfest.

It's not a bad beer, just too many other good ones if you enjoy them


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Braxxy said:


> Oktoberfest is my favorite style of beer. If you are going to pick some up I recommend Spaten, the original and one of only 6 breweries allowed to serve beer in Munich during the festival.


I tried the Spaten brand (made in Germany) and it did not impress me as much as the Samuel Adams. Spaten tasted lighter than the Samuel Adams(SA). SA is not as thick as a Guiness but not as light as a Bud. :al Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

burninator said:


> I'm in for 6. I enjoy the Boston Lager on occasion, but these types are right up my alley.


Boxsplit? :r


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Boxsplit? :r


I've never done one of those. How's it work?


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Braxxy said:


> Oktoberfest is my favorite style of beer. If you are going to pick some up I recommend Spaten, the original and one of only 6 breweries allowed to serve beer in Munich during the festival.


I like the Spaten as well. And I can brag that I'd drank myself to the floor in Munich. :al Loved that town.

Oh, lets not forget the Haufbrau Haus. A great place to loosen the arms up to prep for curling mega beers.


----------



## kugie (Aug 20, 2007)

One of SA's better beers. Make fall so much better!


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

ky toker said:


> I like the Spaten as well. And I can brag that I'd drank myself to the floor in Munich. :al Loved that town.
> 
> Oh, lets not forget the Haufbrau Haus. A great place to loosen the arms up to prep for curling mega beers.


I will take Spaten any day over Urquel.... but does Urquel beat out the American Pilsner beers??


----------

